# Advice needed



## IrishFlyer (27 May 2004)

hello there

I am currently self funding training to be a commercial pilot.
I am almost finished the first section of training and have already spent(and borrowed) 20k....(i repay 465 per month)
I am approaching the last and final stage of the training and it will cost me another 20-30k....

I have to try and get it finished towards the end of the year as there is a possibility of a job early 2005....

I have a mortgage with my partner...repayments 330 each PM and I have other outgoings with an income of 1900 pm net...

Can i get a mortgage for the purposes of completing the training and combining the existing loan with the new one?
what's the cheapest and most sensible way of doing this?
saving is unfortunately not an option as I don't have time on my side(and it would take me forever anyway!)

any suggestions would be appreciated 
thanks.


----------



## rainyday (27 May 2004)

What's your current house value and outstanding mortgage amount?


----------

